

Python 3 new features - kasunh
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-python3-1/index.html?ca=dgr-twtrPython3-P1dth-LX&S_TACT=105AGY83&S_CMP=TWDW

======
masklinn
Skip that useless "article" and go straight to the source:

Python 3.0 whatsnew <http://docs.python.org/3.1/whatsnew/3.0.html>

Python 3.1 whatsnew <http://docs.python.org/3.1/whatsnew/3.1.html>

They're clearer, more readable, more complete and linkable. No reason to use
TFA.

------
jonursenbach
"True division—for example, 1/2 returns .5."

This wasn't there previously? Ugh.

~~~
tvon
When given two integers pretty much any language will return an integer (so
1/2 = 0).

In Python 2.6, if one of the arguments is a float you'll get a float result,
the same is true for Ruby 1.8.

The new behavior is to return a float even if two integers are passed.

~~~
dreish
Well, not exactly "pretty much any language": Common Lisp, Scheme, Arc,
Clojure, Haskell, Perl, and SQL all return either 1/2 or 0.5. I'm sure there
are plenty of others I'm not familiar with that behave the same way.

~~~
tvon
Good point. I was thinking of the C-based languages, though to be honest I'm
not sure all of them behave in the same way. I should have been more careful
talking about languages, especially around here...

------
notkidding
print(cÃ©sar)

Should give arc a run for its money.

